# Warning for Treadmill Usage-- Static Shock buildup endangers Kindle...



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Today while on the treadmill I almost had a Kindle disaster.  The treadmills I use at my gym occasionally build up a static charge.  When I went to turn a page (click the Kindle) I felt a small shock and my Kindle froze.  Bummer.  I abandoned my treadmill and raced to my locker to get out a mechanical pencil I use to punch the reset button.  Luckily all was well.  This has not happened before so it may be just a freak thing, but it's certainly something to think about if your treadmill builds a charge too.

Esther


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeez! Sounds like you need to wear one of those little grounding straps that you use when monkeying around with the innards of a computer to keep you continuously grounded. A new treadmill/Kindle accessory!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I knew there was a reason for not exercising.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought it was going to be another exercising+kindle accident involving phsycial injury


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

They have those grounding straps attached to the treadmills at my gym, but Yuck--I never use them.  I've used the Kindle a lot over the last 6 months on the treadmill and never had the problem until today.  Just something to keep in mind, but I don't think it will stop me from exercising.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Esther said:


> They have those grounding straps attached to the treadmills at my gym, but Yuck--I never use them. I've used the Kindle a lot over the last 6 months on the treadmill and never had the problem until today. Just something to keep in mind, but I don't think it will stop me from exercising.


*Ew, don't blame you at all.

You could always touch the machine again before turning the page on your Kindle...just a thought.*


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, that is what I do usually.  Also, I find that some of the machines build up static charge more than other--Think I'll stay off the Kindle killer.  Didn't get to exercise today-- Bummer! But I did get to read my kindle.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, I never would have thought of that!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Esther said:


> They have those grounding straps attached to the treadmills at my gym, but Yuck--I never use them. I've used the Kindle a lot over the last 6 months on the treadmill and never had the problem until today. Just something to keep in mind, but I don't think it will stop me from exercising.


Static charge buildup is deponent on the relative humidity to some extent. If it falls too low, you're going to have problems. You might have just hit one of those days. I noticed that if the RH (relative humidity) falls below about 35% in my house, I start getting zapped by walking across the carpet and touching something metal. It stopped happening when I got my humidifier several years ago.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lately we get zapped every time we get out of a car.

Inside the house isn't too bad.  We don't have a humidifier, but I have a cast iron dragon that we fill up with water and put on the wood stove.  He's named Stanley.  He's a steamer.  

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> He's named Stanley. He's a steamer.
> 
> Ann


lol


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

My husband and I both got zapped on the lips when I kissed him goodbye the other moring. Youch!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Hope you didn't have your Kindle in hand at the time.  Perhaps we should issue another warning.  

Seriously... perhaps the random freezing behavior some experience is related to small static shocks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> My husband and I both got zapped on the lips when I kissed him goodbye the other moring. Youch!


With the dry winter weather, the wife and I find we still have that _spark _ in our relationship!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

My gym's treadmills have an emergency stop cable that you can clip to your shirt, but there is one or two that also have a grounding cord that you can velcro around your wrist for the purpose of eliminating the charge buildup.  I think that there is normally some gizmo internal to the tread mechanism that does this but we have a couple of very old ones and they are constantly being fixed.  The one in question must need fixing.  I live in the very dry climate of Colorado, and the static charge can zap you quite badly at times.


----------

